

Ask HN: What software do you use for managing communications with media/blogs? - thorax

We've been working on our own internal software here at Miracle Labs for tracking communications with the media, emailing blogs about news for our sites, and putting together press releases.<p>We were curious what other small-medium startups are using these days? PRWeb? Some good open source solution?<p>Do you have this problem and just manage it with Gmail? What do you use? Are you looking for tools that make it easier to announce/track/grow your own publicity?<p>We're debating opening up our tools as a cheap service for startups who don't have a big PR budget. I'd like to get an idea if this is something people want or if they've solved this problem in their own creative ways.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
DEinspanjer
I recently spoke with the founder of a company that has an extremely
interesting tool for visualizing traffic trends and how they are impacted by
referrers and search keywords. Seeing this tool made me feel that it and other
tools or suites like it are something that I think could be very useful for a
lot of companies that are trying to figure out how best to make themselves
noticed on the internet.

------
aaroneous
Marketwire for distribution of your press releases. They have a "tech
hotspots" (or something like that) package that's startup affordable, and well
targeted.

If you're in an area with a decent tech scene go out and meet relevant people
to your industry. Talk to them in person. In my experience this is
exponentially more productive than anything else.

